# Watch Instantly (On Demand) doesn't work



## h4b1t

Why can't I watch On Demand with the Watch Now or whatever it's called? I just completed a speed test and got 34 Mb down and 4Mb up so my internet wouldn't be an issue. I have DECA to my router. when i try to watch instantly it says my internet speed isn't fast enough. I have a feeling that DirecTV's internet speed isn't fast enough or there's an issue with my DECA set up? Any thoughts. BTW I have an HR34 (GENIE) with 2 other HD recievers and the other 2 were doing were off while I tried this.

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool

h4b1t said:


> Why can't I watch On Demand with the Watch Now or whatever it's called? I just completed a speed test and got 34 Mb down and 4Mb up so my internet wouldn't be an issue. I have DECA to my router. when i try to watch instantly it says my internet speed isn't fast enough. I have a feeling that DirecTV's internet speed isn't fast enough or there's an issue with my DECA set up? Any thoughts. BTW I have an HR34 (GENIE) with 2 other HD recievers and the other 2 were doing were off while I tried this.
> 
> Thanks


While that test looks good, it isn't the whole story.
Charter may have a hand in your problem.
I've got only 11+ Mb/s and can use "watch now" for everything I've tried but cinemax during the free preview, but it might be because it was the free preview.


----------



## r028806

Do you even have the Watch Now option, it's not available unless you have the appropriate SW version to do so. It's rolled out by time zone and can take several months before its on all IRD's nationwide. For HR2x models SW ver. x066d supports it, I'm sorry I do not know which SW ver. the Genie needs.


----------



## Diana C

h4b1t said:


> Why can't I watch On Demand with the Watch Now or whatever it's called? I just completed a speed test and got 34 Mb down and 4Mb up so my internet wouldn't be an issue. I have DECA to my router. when i try to watch instantly it says my internet speed isn't fast enough. I have a feeling that DirecTV's internet speed isn't fast enough or there's an issue with my DECA set up? Any thoughts. BTW I have an HR34 (GENIE) with 2 other HD recievers and the other 2 were doing were off while I tried this.
> 
> Thanks


Lots of factors effect VOD download speed. First there is your individual link speed (BTW, a number of ISPs prioritize speedtest.net traffic to artificially enhance your results), then there is the route the traffic in question takes (how busy the various routers and segments are) not to mention the load on the servers which can congest the servers' connection to the Internet. One thing to try is a speedtest run to a server in California...that will give you a more realistic idea of the maximum throughput to the area where the servers live.


----------



## Volatility

h4b1t;3206949 said:


> I have a feeling that DirecTV's internet speed isn't fast enough


DirecTV doesn't have an internet speed, simply because DirecTV isn't an internet provider. If you are having issues with downloading On Demand Content the problem is going to lie with your ISP.


----------



## veryoldschool

Volatility said:


> DirecTV doesn't have an internet speed, simply because DirecTV isn't an internet provider. If you are having issues with downloading On Demand Content the problem is going to lie with your ISP.


Maybe 99% of the time, but that 1% can be a DirecTV server problem.


----------



## CCarncross

veryoldschool said:


> Maybe 99% of the time, but that 1% can be a DirecTV server problem.


So where should people focus their efforts? I agree with your logic so why do they always focus on the 1%?


----------



## itzme

Over the past few weeks I upgraded my internet dl speed from 10 to 30. I speedtest-ed and I'm actually a little faster than 30. My On Demand Record speed doesn't seem to have improved in any way. It seems the same as it was with 10. That would tend to support VOS's 1% comment.

BTW, on occassion my HD Netflix viewing would blur down to SD for awhile. That is also still happening at the same rate before and after I upgraded my speed. As we move into this new age of internet content, it seems like the provider's servers are going to be the bigger issue. Also an issue, i suppose, is the "art" of compression.


----------



## veryoldschool

CCarncross said:


> So where should people focus their efforts? I agree with your logic so why do they always focus on the 1%?





itzme said:


> Over the past few weeks I upgraded my internet dl speed from 10 to 30. I speedtest-ed and I'm actually a little faster than 30. My On Demand Record speed doesn't seem to have improved in any way. It seems the same as it was with 10. That would tend to support VOS's 1% comment.
> 
> BTW, on occassion my HD Netflix viewing would blur down to SD for awhile. That is also still happening at the same rate before and after I upgraded my speed. As we move into this new age of internet content, it seems like the provider's servers are going to be the bigger issue. Also an issue, i suppose, is the "art" of compression.


I'd say the easiest way to check the 1% is to try another OnDemand channel.
The banks of servers DirecTV have means they're not all having problems, so it's back to the 99% of the time being your ISP, which I'd been through hell with and dumped them "never to have the problem again" with my current ISP.

My old ISP was so bad a 3 Mb/s was taking 22 hours for an SD OnDemand. Speedtest showed they had a problem and "all they did was" to patch their end so speedtest always showed "full speed", but a download of SD was taking a full day and at the same time I used my other [new] ISP and had the same Ondemad come through at 1:1 or better.


----------



## acostapimps

I like the watch now feature for instant watching OD content, but what I don't like is while it downloads a program while you're watching and try to watch another, it stops that previous download to start the next download program, meaning if the download process is not completed than you try to watch another program, then it loses that download to then start the next one and vice versa (meaning it won't save your previous uncompleted download program no matter how much close it is to complete and starts over again)


----------



## acostapimps

I know downloading OD content is different than recording but why not let it download both programs at the same time instead of one at a time, and much worse "killing" your download when you try to watch another program then start over the downloading (My head is gonna explode from sayin download a lot


----------



## west99999

Despite some people saying they can watch now without problems there is something wrong with the HR34 and the watch now feature. Certain software I am able to watch now without a problem and sometimes I can't. The message will pop up saying my internet speed doesn't support it and it gives the option to download with full HD or lesser 720P I assume and this only happens on certain channels when it happens. I have HR24's that this never happens on they all 3 give a message preparing for playback and then start without a problem. I have tons of data on this problem and it exist on multiple speeds, ISP providers, routers/modems, etc.... When the message does pop up I can always go to the list and playback the show without a buffer built up. I think it has to do with the speed check the HR34 does but who knows.


----------



## extremeblue

I was not able to use Watch Now for a few months because I was getting the connection speed alert. After trying different equipment, resetting to defaults, pushing the red reset button, and probably a few other things that I can't think of right now, I've finally figured out why it wasn't working for me. Maybe this will help some others as well.

My cable modem and router are upstairs, the HR34 is downstairs and my house isn't wired, so I tried both a powerline adapter and wireless access point. When I plugged my laptop into each, I got almost exactly the same speed results, 19.47 down and 1.97 up.

What worked for me was to choose a Wired connection no matter what I was actually using. Always select Wired (Powerline and Wireless would never work for me)! I could never get Watch Now to work by selecting the actual equipment that was in place.

Here are the steps to reconfigure the HR34 for a wired connection, if it's not already set that way:
Unplug the HR34 network cable first.
Menu -> Settings & Help -> Settings -> Network Setup -> Repeat Network Setup -> Get Connected -> Wired
Plug in the HR34 network cable.
Continue -> Continue -> Connect Now -> Continue -> Continue -> Done -> Exit

I tried Watch Now with several On Demand shows (HD and SD) with the powerline adapter in place and then with the wireless access point in place. After changing the network setup to Wired, I didn't have issues watching any of the shows.

I've seen a few people in my searches talk about software versions, so just in case anyone is wondering, my HR34/700 is currently at 0x67e (updated on 03/19/13 at 3:52 am).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Billzebub

I've only really tried HBO, Showtime and Starz. HBO seems to work pretty well (I watched an episode of John Adams this afternoon and I've also watched Treme. Showtime was great. I was 12 minutes into Nurse Jackie and it was completely downloaded. Starz was unwatchable as it buffered 4 times in the first 6 minutes. My guess is it has a lot to do with the server the show is hosted on.


----------



## raott

There seems to be an issue with the HR34 and "Watch Now". Trying to watch Chernobyl Diaries via "Watch Now". HR34 tells me my internet is too slow. 
- Tried "Watch Now" from HR22 in another room - no issue
- Tried watching the movie via the HBO to Go on my Mac - no issue
- Tried watching the movie on the HR34 via Download and Record instead - no issue - the HR34 gave me two options when it told my internet speed wasn't fast enough to "watch now", I chose "Highest Quality". Download speed was slightly faster


----------



## mretc1

As a new DirecTV customer, I experienced the same problem with "Watch Now" even with 10MB download speeds on the HR34 which was the only box the installation contractor had- After a call to customer service within the first week, re-booting, etc. DirecTV scheduled a service call with one of their technicians. An HR44 resolved the problem immediately and was the solution of choice by the technician- no arm twisting for the new model was necessary. 

I've got to believe that at least in my case that there was a manufacturing defect or software bug in the HR34. While there may be some difference in VOD download speeds depending on the programming/channel, I couldn't find a single VOD program that would allow "Watch Now" on the HR34. For those having problems- if you run the test diagnostics, do you get an internet error? I did on the 34, but the 44 tested clean despite the exact same connection kit set-up (I'm not using wireless or direct Ethernet)


----------



## peds48

mretc1 said:


> if you run the test diagnostics, do you get an internet error? I did on the 34, but the 44 tested clean despite the exact same connection kit set-up (I'm not using wireless or direct Ethernet)


Soo, what was the error?


----------



## mretc1

peds48 said:


> Soo, what was the error


Something in the 80s with intermittent internet connection- Sorry I don't have the exact code-


----------



## raott

I do not get an internet error. New software came the other day but I still cannot "Watch Now" on the HR34.

To reiterate:
- I have a solid 30 down connection
- I can Watch Now on other DVRs in the house without issue
- I can start a download at "High Quality" and immediately watch on the HR34 with no issues
- I have restored defaults on network settings


----------



## raott

raott said:


> I do not get an internet error. New software came the other day but I still cannot "Watch Now" on the HR34.
> 
> To reiterate:
> - I have a solid 30 down connection
> - I can Watch Now on other DVRs in the house without issue
> - I can start a download at "High Quality" and immediately watch on the HR34 with no issues
> - I have restored defaults on network settings


More new software came this week. Still cannot, "Watch Now". Still claims my connection is too slow.


----------



## peds48

why not just watch from the playlist. the watch now is more like a "shortcut"


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## veryoldschool

peds48 said:


> why not just watch from the playlist. the watch now is more like a "shortcut"
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Watch now can be more than a shortcut.
If I download a show it may be 1080i resolution, but with watch now it's 720p [to be faster]


----------



## peds48

Watch now can be more than a shortcut.
If I download a show it may be 1080i resolution, but with watch now it's 720p [to be faster]

that is why I said "more like a shortcut" but here we go with the technicalities.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## raott

peds48 said:


> why not just watch from the playlist. the watch now is more like a "shortcut"
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


I have just been watching from the playlist, since the "feature" does not work and there is seemingly no way to fix it short of a total reset or getting a new box. Watch Now would be preferred rather than the, what seems like, a 10 button push process to watch VOD using the playlist.


----------



## peds48

I have just been watching from the playlist, since the "feature" does not work and there is seemingly no way to fix it short of a total reset or getting a new box. Watch Now would be preferred rather than the, what seems like, a 10 button push process to watch VOD using the playlist.


#firstworldproblem 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## tony4d

Yea this is a real issue with the HR-34 and on demand. All of a sudden this message is coming up on mine and downloads are SUPER slow now. This is a bug in the software it looks like.


----------



## FlyingDiver

I'm having this problem too. Charter cable ~ 30Mbps per testmy.net. The HR34 (wired ethernet) says it can't do a VOD show (Longmire). I can watch it just fine with my iPad, which has a slower Wifi link in the middle. My AppleTV and Roku, on the same ethernet switch as the HR34, both stream just fine.

Gotta be something in the HR34.


----------



## Diana C

Your ISP provided link speed is almost irrelevant to the issue of streaming video. We have FiOS with 75 Mbps download service and we STILL get the occasional Netflix stream switching from HD down to SD. Anything over 10 Mbps is not going to speed up anything, it just lets do more things at once over the link.

It is also rarely a problem at the content providers's servers. Netflix and Directv and anyone else doing streaming uses special server farms with very large capacity connections to the internet.

However, the total end to end speed from DirecTV or Netflix's server to your TV is only as fast as it's slowest segment. In the journey to your TV a video stream will pass through many routers and network segments (8 to 12 is about average). If ANY of these segments become congested your throughput will drop.

Finally, a speedtest should not be taken as gospel. Many ISPs throttle throughtput through their routers, unless the target is speedtest.net!


----------



## FlyingDiver

Doesn't explain why it works fine on my iPad with the DirecTV app but doesn't work on the HR-34.


----------



## peds48

FlyingDiver said:


> Doesn't explain why it works fine on my iPad with the DirecTV app but doesn't work on the HR-34.


Well, they are two different animals


----------



## FlyingDiver

peds48 said:


> Well, they are two different animals


D'oh, I would never have figured that out on my own. I was replying to Diana C who seems to think it has to be an ISP problem. ISP doesn't change between the two client platforms at my end.

Does anyone have anything useful to add to this thread? Like how to get the HR-34 to actually do VOD?


----------



## peds48

I was referring to "it" being two different file formats that vary greatly is size. Perhaps it has something to do with that. my 0.15 cents


----------



## FlyingDiver

peds48 said:


> I was referring to "it" being two different file formats that vary greatly is size. Perhaps it has something to do with that. my 0.15 cents


Why would they differ in size? Or file format? It's DirecTV's proprietary stream, and they're both HD devices. Are you sure they are different, or is that just a guess?


----------



## krylon360

FlyingDiver, VOS; 
I've got a 90Mbps/90Mbps Fiber To The Home connection (will be a 1Gbps U/D Google Fiber in about a month - Provo, UT Resident )

But I also get the VOD error; as well as the Not Connected error non-stop.

Setup is as follows..
SWiM LNB Dish is on the roof. Has a Green 2 Way mounted to the base. DC Passthrough Post has a RG6 going routing down to my living room where the PI, CCK-W, and HR24-500 is located.
The 2nd Post of the 2 Way routes around to the back of my house (with a RG6) into a 4-Way. (No Green Sticker (Not sure why the installer used this splitter. I think it was from a old DISH install. Manuf: Prime Electronics & Satelitics Inc; Model: MSPLIT4R1-02)
In the 4 Way is another HR24-100, and 3 D12's. One of the D12's is hooked into the DC Passthrough post.
Again, not sure why the installer wired it this way. Pisses me off to no extent.

I'm using a Apple Airport Extreme for my WIFI. The Fiber portal is in the Garage, and routes a cat 5e into my basement; so it's plugged into that.

I've modified an old Cisco E1000 and put DD-WRT on it and made it a Wireless Repeater and put it upstairs where the CCK-W and both HR24's are with no luck.
Last night I tried VOS's No Audio/Video recomendation here: http://www.dbstalk.com/uploads/monthly_10_2011/post-31191-136593731594.jpg
Also tried putting the CCK-W downstairs right next to my AEBS; This worked somewhat; however due to the botch wiring job the tech did; the living room HR24 couldn't see anything.

Tonight I will try the BB DECA config in VOS's picture; only substituting it with the CCK-W ( I "had" the DECA1MRO-01 however; when we moved into our house; when the DTV tech came; they took that and gave me the CCK-W instead) and not use the CCK-W Passthrough.

If that doesn't work; then I will log into the admin interface and disable the wireless and plug it into my Gigabit Switch downstairs; though, with that config, I'll still have the issue where the living room HR24 wont see the connection due to the way it's wired from the LNB.

When I get home; I'll post a bandwidth log of exactly how much bandwidth VOD actually uses. I'll do 2 caps; 1 with Watch Now; the other with Record and Watch Later and post them up.

If tonight's adventures don't work; I might have to get up on the roof and take the 2 way out of the picture, and replace the 4 way with an 8 way and rewire the living room connection to the back of the house; and call support for the 8th time about this issue and have them swap the CCK-W with a DECABB1MRO-01. UGH!


----------



## Diana C

FlyingDiver said:


> Doesn't explain why it works fine on my iPad with the DirecTV app but doesn't work on the HR-34.


The iPad streams at a lower resolution (closer to 720p) than the HR34 (1080p or i, depending on the movie), so if your ISP is throttling streaming video, the iPad might work and the HR34 won't.

I also don't propose it is ONLY an ISP problem...the HR34 may contribute, although I have streamed to my HR34 without a problem.


----------



## peds48

FlyingDiver said:


> Why would they differ in size? Or file format? It's DirecTV's proprietary stream, and they're both HD devices. Are you sure they are different, or is that just a guess?


well I am not sure of what file format DirecTV uses for DOD, MPEG 4 (2?). the iPad can't definitely play those formats.


Video formats supported on iPad: H.264 video up to 1080p, 30 frames per second, High Profile level 4.1 with AAC-LC audio up to 160 Kbps, 48kHz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats; MPEG‑4 video up to 2.5 Mbps, 640 by 480 pixels, 30 frames per second, Simple Profile with AAC-LC audio up to 160 Kbps per channel, 48kHz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats; Motion JPEG (M-JPEG) up to 35 Mbps, 1280 by 720 pixels, 30 frames per second, audio in ulaw, PCM stereo audio in .avi file format


----------



## FlyingDiver

peds48 said:


> well I am not sure of what file format DirecTV uses for DOD, MPEG 4 (2?). the iPad can't definitely play those formats.
> 
> 
> Video formats supported on iPad: H.264 video up to 1080p, 30 frames per second, High Profile level 4.1 with AAC-LC audio up to 160 Kbps, 48kHz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats; MPEG‑4 video up to 2.5 Mbps, 640 by 480 pixels, 30 frames per second, Simple Profile with AAC-LC audio up to 160 Kbps per channel, 48kHz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats; Motion JPEG (M-JPEG) up to 35 Mbps, 1280 by 720 pixels, 30 frames per second, audio in ulaw, PCM stereo audio in .avi file format


Those only matter if you're using the iPad's native apps. DirecTV could (and probably does) put their own decoder in the GenieGo app, so they could use anything.


----------



## peds48

FlyingDiver said:


> Those only matter if you're using the iPad's native apps.


Not the case. if it was true, there would have been a browser that supporterd flash long time ago


----------



## FlyingDiver

peds48 said:


> Not the case. if it was true, there would have been a browser that supporterd flash long time ago


Yes, true. There was no Flash for iOS because Apple said they wouldn't approve it for distribution. It was technically possible to do it (assuming Adobe could ever actually get it to work), but there would be no way to distribute it other than jailbreaking the device.

A video/stream decoder is just code. Compressed/encrypted bits in, video bitmap out. Sometimes they're done in hardware, and I believe the chipset Apple is using has some decoding in hardware. But you can do it all in software.

You don't have to take my word for it, but I did work for Apple for 18 years. And I'm still a registered iOS developer.


----------



## Diana C

There are 2 ways to stream DirecTV content to your iPad: via the GenieGo app or via DirecTV Anywhere. In both cases the stream is at a lower resolution (and bitrate) than On Demand content dowloaded via an HD DVR. The GenieGo stream is down around 1 or 2 Mbits/second at most, DirecTV Anywhere maxes out at 2 or 3 Mbits/second. A 1080p movie will want at least 6 to 8 Mbits/second of usable bandwidth.

Bottom line, the fact that iPad steaming works is not relevant to On Demand performance.


----------



## Laxguy

There's also HBO GO, etc. that do streaming of DIRECTV authorized content.


----------



## Diana C

True, but I didn't count it since it is coming from HBO's servers, not DirecTV's.


----------



## gr8ful

vod.


Diana C said:


> Lots of factors effect VOD download speed. First there is your individual link speed (BTW, a number of ISPs prioritize speedtest.net traffic to artificially enhance your results), then there is the route the traffic in question takes (how busy the various routers and segments are) not to mention the load on the servers which can congest the servers' connection to the Internet. One thing to try is a speedtest run to a server in California...that will give you a more realistic idea of the maximum throughput to the area where the servers live.


Sorry that is not true. You connect to DirecTV servers to locate the video. You download the video from a CDN.

CDN's are geographically distributed servers owned by a third party vendor designed to minimize download times. Netflix uses these as do most download services.

Netflix has proven certain ISP's deliberately slow down their feeds and have taken steps to prevent that practice. Hope you didn't think that was illegal (hint: ask your congressman/women to vote for net neutrality).

I do not know why DirecTV VOD is so slow. Suffice to say, it is. I'm an IT guy and know how to test my connection. I get 30MBPS under best conditions, but never anywhere that with VOD.


----------



## gr8ful

My reliable HR20-700 is connected via ethernet to my router. I have disabled all internet access except to the HR20.

In the middle of the night, when my cable service regularly provides 30MBPS tested from a variety of servers, I still do not get realtime HD VOD downloads.

Either my ISP (Comcast) is deliberately slowing down DirecTV CDN's (like it does with Netflix) or DirecTV has failed as usual to favor customer service over profit.

Either way it is up to DirecTV too fix this.


----------



## veryoldschool

gr8ful said:


> My reliable HR20-700 is connected via ethernet to my router. I have disabled all internet access except to the HR20.
> 
> In the middle of the night, when my cable service regularly provides 30MBPS tested from a variety of servers, I still do not get realtime HD VOD downloads.
> 
> Either my ISP (Comcast) is deliberately slowing down DirecTV CDN's (like it does with Netflix) or DirecTV has failed as usual to favor customer service over profit.
> 
> Either way it is up to DirecTV too fix this.


There is some variation between content, but most VOD comes through "real time" in HD with my 11 Mb/s connection.
DirecTV seems to limit their end to around 9 Mb/s, so if the program is higher than this, "real time" isn't an option and "record" has to be used instead of "watch now".


----------



## Laxguy

gr8ful said:


> Either my ISP (Comcast) is deliberately slowing down DirecTV CDN's (like it does with Netflix) or DirecTV has failed as usual to favor customer service over profit.
> 
> Either way it is up to DirecTV too fix this.


Really? DIRECTV® can just ring up Comcast and say, 
"Hey! Cut that out! Our VOD customers don't like that you throttle."


----------



## WB4CS

gr8ful said:


> My reliable HR20-700 is connected via ethernet to my router. I have disabled all internet access except to the HR20.
> 
> In the middle of the night, when my cable service regularly provides 30MBPS tested from a variety of servers, I still do not get realtime HD VOD downloads.
> 
> Either my ISP (Comcast) is deliberately slowing down DirecTV CDN's (like it does with Netflix) or DirecTV has failed as usual to favor customer service over profit.
> 
> Either way it is up to DirecTV too fix this.


Thanks for resurrecting an old thread!

I think you need a new receiver or need to have your system checked out.

My Genie HR44 with a 15Mb/s connection has no issues with HD VOD, it starts in about 2 seconds and never has to buffer. In fact, the download is usually finished well before the program ends. I'm currently with Mediacom internet, but also had no issues with Comcast/Xfinity at 10 Mb/s connection before I switched providers.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The question has been raised as to whether DIRECTV uses CDNs or not. In some cases they do but in most cases the content comes from DIRECTV's own broadcast centers. Here's a photo I took of the actual (at the time 4.5PB) array that provides On Demand to areas served by DIRECTV's LA Broadcast Center.









I do know there are some cases where CDNs are used but for the most part it's all DIRECTV.


----------



## rsonnens

Stuart Sweet said:


> ....
> 
> I do know there are some cases where CDNs are used but for the most part it's all DIRECTV.


Ugh, that is most likely the problem. If they are funneling most stuff through one location then that creates both a bandwidth bottleneck and large latencies. My guess is that they have so much content that they think it is too expensive to use CDNs when must stuff has little usage. There are multiple solutions but I even wonder if DTV is aware the extent of the issue. This is a case where AT&T could help them considerably.

I myself find it very frustrating. I tried to watch Gravity last night on HBO last night (after clicking on the banner DTV put up) to watch it and about 10 min in the streaming problems started. So I switched to HBOGo on my AppleTV and things worked AOK.


----------



## damondlt

Yep I do the same , I use HBO Go for all my HBO on demand needs because Directv's on demand is so slow. 
I have one of the First LG smart Blu Ray players and that streams 10x faster than any of my HRs.


----------

